# Forest Fire Digitata Polyp Extension



## mattdean

I'm not getting polyp extension on my Forest Fire Digitata. It has been fine for a long time, but recently, it has been looking not so good. It's blue instead of orange because of the lack of polyps. It has grown quite a bit and I have two other in the tank that seem fine and no other corals are showing any signs of stress.

Can't see any pests. 

Alk is 10.5 right now, but normally it is 9. I have adjusted the doser to lower it slowly. No nitrates or phosphates. Calc is 440.Salinity is 1.025. It gets great light and good flow.

Any ideas?


----------



## Crayon

This may be way off base, but my montis and digis do better with dirtier water. Maybe too clean?

More light? Mine live right under the light.

Either that or you got a new colour morph that can be sold for 1000.00's of dollars............


----------



## mattdean

It's high in the tank with tons of light, but it is possible that my water is too clean. I'll feed the tank a little more and see if that helps.

Cheers


----------



## fesso clown

If you say that your other digi is doing just fine it could be simple as that forest fire doesn't like it's spot.... could be flow... could be too much light....


----------



## Flexin5

check mag

oh and they don't like direct flow.


----------



## PaulF757

I lost two, couldn't figure out why, every other SPS was doing well, got another and it's flourishing. 

I have a frag for sale if you want.


----------



## Letigrama

mine is ok but there is one section that is not getting polyp extension too. is it growing? because mine keep shooting extensions so I figured it's healthy anyhow. I would move it but before maybe try to do a frag before just in case it decides to die completely?


----------



## mattdean

I had the corals in 3 different spots/levels. all three have bleached and all but dead  sucks. Most of my other sps is fine. Had a problem with higher alk and lower calc. trying to get it in the sweet spot and stable before doing anything else.

cheers


----------

